# Business from Scandinavia..



## infinitydrywash (Jan 19, 2014)

Hello Group,
I tried to post a small note here a few days ago, but somehow it was not accepted even if it contained no links. I am here wanting to tell about a business opportunity from Scandinavia, that also now can be presented in the Australian market.
I am here to see if I find someone interested in knowing more about how to wash and polish the car without water. I am open to questions etc. if my post is accepted. I am also looking for possible partners or contacts in your region of the world. No big money involved to be invested. I can tell more, but I can not give out a link here I suppose. Maybe later I am allowed to...I am not sure.
Greetings, Martin


----------



## infinitydrywash (Jan 19, 2014)

The product is environmental friendly, nano technology, and have created a big interest over here the last few months, despite the fact we have cold and snowy winter here now. Myself I have cleaned my car four times with this product ( in a garage) the last month, and I have never had a cleaner and more shiny car. Natural wax, also gives it a shiny finish during the washing. To me it looks like a high end product, with unlimited potential. I have shown it to some car enthusiasts over here too, and they say they have never seen anything like it. The product is patented worldwide. For a normal wash I use 2-3 dl, just spraying it on, and then remove the dirt with a micro fiber towel. It even removed all the salt from my car, something we need to use in winter Norway on the roads, to prevent too slippery roads.


----------



## vishalverma (Jul 4, 2013)

Hello Martin, The idea is to convert your business idea into a franchise and sell it in multiple locations in Australia. Business2sell.com.au have all the necessary professionals and services where you can find all of these buyers. Here you can find more about what Business2sell is providing http://www.business2sell.com.au/launch-franchise-in-australia/ .. Contact them If you want to know more.


----------



## infinitydrywash (Jan 19, 2014)

Hello Vishalverma,
This is a network marketing business ( 7 levels deep), and the company are not offering a franchise. Instead they offer everyone interested to become a distributor for the cost of $ 50, which also includes a bottle of the product, shipped for free from Sweden. The distributor can choose to guide new customers/distriobutors to his own website (give by the company) or sell as retail directly to customers. Being a distributor, one can order additional bottles at a cheaper price.
Myself I am a normal distributor, trying to find a few distributors/customers in Australia, to start the business there. No big inventory or storehouse is needed, since the company ship directly to the customers.
All in all a beautiful little business, with a very very good income opportunity for the person having an interest in doing this. I will give full support and training, and I also have direct contact with the company itself.
An Australian storehouse will almost certainly be set up when reaching a certain number of customers/distributors.


----------

